# Week 5 results looking okay? Test Cyp



## Joebull (May 12, 2016)

Hello,

This is my first post just wondering if I can get some feed back, any comments would be greatly appreciated 

I've been running 500mg of test cyp for 5 weeks this picture was today. Weighting 188




This pic: compares my first week to my 4th week, how are my gains looking?




As I mentioned I'm weight around 188 I'm
Shooting for 205 lean, should i bump my test up to 750mg per week or stay at 500mg. I'm running an AI arimdex .5 OED

I'm not sure if I should stay at 500 and just give it more time and keep eatting or bump
It up to 750mg per week

Any advice would be appreciated thank you

Joey


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 12, 2016)

no don't bump it up.
i will assume this is your first cycle as you didn't mention any cycle history.
first cycle 500mg is best dosage and first cycle gives you the most gains from all your cycles as your body has never experienced a different test source.
make the most of it and Eat as clean as possible slightly above your tdee. 
your ai dosage is good as well, i usually start at 0.25mg eod and bump it depending on how my bloods come in and how I'm feeling.


your progress looks good. keep it up and more isn't always better


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 12, 2016)

That picture on the left is week one? Not to be a dick man but u didn't have a good foundation to be starting steroids. Too late now though. You're most likely going to lose everything u gain because u didn't build a solid natural foundation.


----------



## Dex (May 12, 2016)

I'm kind of with Ecks on this. It doesn't appear that you worked out much in that first pic. It is ok to have some fluff prior to gear, but you could have put on a few pounds of muscle naturally first. Hopefully you will be able to keep pushing yourself after the cycle and keep some gains. Good luck.


----------



## Runningwild (May 12, 2016)

Have to agree with the other guys here.  Should have waited to start your first cycle and got a good foundation.  You could have made a lot of good gains naturally just by starting to work out and eat right before you started.  With that being said now that you have started stay where you are at continue to lift and get your eating on point and continue those behaviors once your cycle is done to keep as much of your gains as possible.  Stick around and learn as much as you can before starting another cycle


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2016)

in all honesty you dont look great at all and your nips look lumpy/puffy


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

Stay where you are at.  At week 5 it's not even firing on all cylinders yet.  Be patient.


----------



## Joebull (May 12, 2016)

Thank you for ur response


----------



## Franklin Yeti (May 12, 2016)

My advice is blur out your face next time.  No need to put your photos out there for the world to see, saying "HEY IM ON GEAR"!!!!


----------



## Joebull (May 12, 2016)

Lean_dude27 said:


> no don't bump it up.
> i will assume this is your first cycle as you didn't mention any cycle history.
> first cycle 500mg is best dosage and first cycle gives you the most gains from all your cycles as your body has never experienced a different test source.
> make the most of it and Eat as clean as possible slightly above your tdee.
> ...




I've noticed by taking .5 EOD the first few weeks my libido was solid I could have sex with my girlfriend all day, I think I have lost that because now it goes limp after 10 mins on week 5 EOD of the AI. it's really weird either way I'm guessing the .5 EOD is killing my libido.. What's a good lesser dose to get my libido back? .25 EOD? Should I just come off if? I have gyno from not running an AI for my first two cycles years ago and just didn't want it to get worse but now my sex drive is garbage I'm like confused on what to do..


----------



## ToolSteel (May 12, 2016)

Bloodwork. You do bloodwork.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Bloodwork. You do bloodwork.



Yes this^^^^


----------



## Dex (May 12, 2016)

Joebull said:


> I've noticed by taking .5 EOD the first few weeks my libido was solid I could have sex with my girlfriend all day, I think I have lost that because now it goes limp after 10 mins on week 5 EOD of the AI. it's really weird either way I'm guessing the .5 EOD is killing my libido.. What's a good lesser dose to get my libido back? .25 EOD? Should I just come off if? I have gyno from not running an AI for *my first two cycles years ago* and just didn't want it to get worse but now my sex drive is garbage I'm like confused on what to do..



Alright, so this is your 3rd cycle? You should reconsider doing gear. You seem to be taking chances with your health without the reward of what the gear provides. You could make tremendous changes to that first picture on the left without gear, assuming your test is in normal range. You should concentrate on a kick a$$ workout routine and diet and stick to it. Your body won't change as quickly without the gear, but you will keep all gains. Then when you stop progressing, you can think about a cycle.


----------



## Joebull (May 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Bloodwork. You do bloodwork.



Okay so I go and get blood work, 
Im gunna look at my est levels and that will show me what?
How should I know what's good levels for me and where to go from there?

How would I even know how much less to take from getting the results?

Any advice is appreciated thank you


----------



## ToolSteel (May 12, 2016)

Joebull said:


> Okay so I go and get blood work,
> Im gunna look at my est levels and that will show me what?
> How should I know what's good levels for me and where to go from there?
> 
> ...



Many of us here would be more than happy to look over it for you. Have you ever had private labs done before?


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2016)

Joebull said:


> Okay so I go and get blood work,
> Im gunna look at my est levels and that will show me what?
> How should I know what's good levels for me and where to go from there?
> 
> ...



Man I know it's been said before, but this is all stuff you should have done the research on before you started. But like TS said, post your results up and you'll get some good input.


----------



## Maijah (May 13, 2016)

I think you have made good progress. BVS is just a dick cause been juicing and lifting for years and he still isn't even close to where he wants to be "cum covered signed poster of his idol Antoine Valliant" your nips look fine, everyone has different genetics. You def could've made way more gains natty but it's all good. Just stick to the plan and you will be fine


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 13, 2016)

You should not be using gear, it's kin to a ten year old with a bottle of vodka


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 13, 2016)

Excuse me, do I see gyno  O, nevermind...


----------

